# [orf.at] Online-Banking:  Verdächtige  in Haft



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Unter http://wien.orf.at/stories/95828/
findet sich beim ORF ein Bericht über die Verhaftung eines mutmaßlichen [edit] , der wohl "abgefischte" Gelder weiterleiten wollte.


----------

